# Need some help with my decision.



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres the deal. I am looking for a spreader to do a few lots that are around an acre maybe a 1 1/2 acres total. I only plow these lots this year, next year i will have to sand them too. Plus there might be some more for next year. I am trying to figure out what kind of spreader will work for me. I have used a tailgate spreader and i know what is like to hand load it, i know it sucks. The spreader i was thinking about are Western Pro Flo 2 or the SnowEx 1875. What did you guys use for ballast with a tailgate spreader? 
Or I was thinking a poly V box spreader. I never used a electric V box before. How are they to work with, do you still have to get out and break up the chunks? Are you able to load the spreader before the storm and then spread a few hours later with below freezing temps? How does the electric V box handle with sand? Has anybody had any problems with the electric V boxes?

I am looking for any input from guys that have used both, and what you would do. Also any info from guys that have the electric poly v boxes, and how they work. 
Thanks in advance. Rich


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Get a 1.7yd stainless V-box. Don't try doing acres with a tailgate, You need yards of material. Take care of it and it will last a long time.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

dont forget about poly spreaders those things are awsome growing in popularity up here i got a blizzard ice chaser and i love it it only takes 2 guys to take it out 1 if u wanna show off doesnt rust, its electric so it always start right up built in poly doors so never have to worry about folding up the tarp just flip the lids and ur done blizzard,western, and fisher make the same thing so pick ur color lol


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

do a search for snow ex on here. i'm starting to look into options for my dad and i've read plenty of great things about snow ex on here and tons! of horrible things about western spreaders. definetly do a lot of research. you don't need to buy something and then be unhappy with it. good luck


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

timmy1;730821 said:


> Get a 1.7yd stainless V-box. Don't try doing acres with a tailgate, You need yards of material. Take care of it and it will last a long time.


If i was to do a V box it would be poly. Much easier to handle. I was saying the lots i do that need the sanding is about 1 1/2 acres total. Between the 4 lots that need it. I plow more places but these i plow last and they will need sand.



fisher guy;730860 said:


> dont forget about poly spreaders those things are awsome growing in popularity up here i got a blizzard ice chaser and i love it it only takes 2 guys to take it out 1 if u wanna show off doesnt rust, its electric so it always start right up built in poly doors so never have to worry about folding up the tarp just flip the lids and ur done blizzard,western, and fisher make the same thing so pick ur color lol


Thats what i would like is a poly. I also like them for that reason they dont rust. I like those things about the poly V boxes also, that is a good point. I dont care about the color as long as it gets the job done. And having a dealer near buy is also key. I dont know if there is any Blizzard dealers by me. Only Western and Meyer. I have a Meyer, Western, and SnowEx dealer about 15 minutes from me which is nice. And there open 24 hours during a storm, which is even better. How do you like your spreader? Anything bad about it, as far as spreading the material? Thanks for the info.



SKYNYRD;731169 said:


> do a search for snow ex on here. i'm starting to look into options for my dad and i've read plenty of great things about snow ex on here and tons! of horrible things about western spreaders. definitely do a lot of research. you don't need to buy something and then be unhappy with it. good luck


I have done searches on them, and other spreaders. I am looking for info on guys that have used both, and why they chose what they have. And what you would do if you were me, using the info i have above. Too bad i havent seen any used Poly V boxes that are reasonable. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

the only thing i see wrong with my blizzard s sometimes it bridges up on u even with the inverted "V" no big deal just poke it once in a while with a wooden stake and your fine just keep an eye on it or if u got the money invest in a 200lb vibrator for it.(we run 4:1 sometimes 6:1 sand/salt also mount some lights on the back and ull be fine i love my spreader we were using tailgate before but we hated all the loading by hand now we just go to the yard and poof were loaded the only thing im hearing thats wrong with them now is sometimes after putting 1 or 2 loads thru them of sand the belt stretches no big deal just tighten and ur done we put more then a few loads on ours and still havent had to tighten the belt and we run sometimes 4,000lbs in the back


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Plenty of guys around here use and love the Salt Dogg poly V-box spreaders.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

fisher guy;732544 said:


> the only thing i see wrong with my blizzard s sometimes it bridges up on u even with the inverted "V" no big deal just poke it once in a while with a wooden stake and your fine just keep an eye on it or if u got the money invest in a 200lb vibrator for it.(we run 4:1 sometimes 6:1 sand/salt also mount some lights on the back and ull be fine i love my spreader we were using tailgate before but we hated all the loading by hand now we just go to the yard and poof were loaded the only thing im hearing thats wrong with them now is sometimes after putting 1 or 2 loads thru them of sand the belt stretches no big deal just tighten and ur done we put more then a few loads on ours and still havent had to tighten the belt and we run sometimes 4,000lbs in the back


Thanks for the info, how hard is it to tighten the belt once it gets loose. That is what the problem was with the Tornado right?



brunosplace;732632 said:


> Plenty of guys around here use and love the Salt Dogg poly V-box spreaders.


I have been looking in to that also, thanks for the info.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I saw 2 poly spreaders for salt, one SnowEX 7500 he wants $3,500 for it. And a Tornado "used once" for $4,000. I thought that was a little crazy.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

like i said we havent had to tighten ours yet so i can not honestly tell u. i remember brian simmons from fisher on the poly caster said it was no sweat.so it cant be that bad. i have people come up to me all the time ask me how i like mine and like i said i swear by mine i love it as for the western tornado used for 4,000 that is a lil much we payed 3750 at Portsmouth ford with installation but it was on sale but they average around $4,000 brand new with warranty


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

fisher guy;736291 said:


> like i said we havent had to tighten ours yet so i can not honestly tell u. i remember brian simmons from fisher on the poly caster said it was no sweat.so it cant be that bad. i have people come up to me all the time ask me how i like mine and like i said i swear by mine i love it as for the western tornado used for 4,000 that is a lil much we payed 3750 at Portsmouth ford with installation but it was on sale but they average around $4,000 brand new with warranty


Thanks for the info. I didnt realize that you said you havent done it yet. Ya thats what i said, $4,000 is crazy there is one on Ebay NEW for under $3,500. I am going to call blizzard tomorrow about the Blizzard Ice Chaser, and two dealers. I think i am better off going the Poly V box route. Rather then the TGS.

Do you have a short bed or the long bed? The spreaders are 7' long is that the total length? Or what needs to sit in the bed?
Also when you get a chance can you post some pictures of the spreader in your truck and how the wiring install is? Thanks, Rich


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i have the short bed it fits in NP i would recommend something to guard your back window if u have a short bed just in case u get a loader with a bigger bucket that loads u. every time i get loaded have a lot of sand hit my back window so next year im getting a backrack. no damage yet but i just wanna stay on the safe side. as far as installation im not real good with wiring so i had the dealer install it. ill try and get some picks up tomorrow im going to wash my truck at my bosses house since i just moved here and i dont have a hose yet lol and ill borrow his digi cam and ill get some pics


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

fisher guy;736384 said:


> i have the short bed it fits in NP i would recommend something to guard your back window if u have a short bed just in case u get a loader with a bigger bucket that loads u. every time i get loaded have a lot of sand hit my back window so next year im getting a backrack. no damage yet but i just wanna stay on the safe side. as far as installation im not real good with wiring so i had the dealer install it. ill try and get some picks up tomorrow im going to wash my truck at my bosses house since i just moved here and i dont have a hose yet lol and ill borrow his digi cam and ill get some pics


I see what your saying, that is a good point. Ill have to rig something up for that, I didnt even think of that. Ya, if you dont mind can you snap some pictures when you get a chance of how the spreader sits in the bed. And the wire hook up for the motor. Thanks, I'll let you know what kind of prices i get. Tomorrow.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i can do that ill try and post em tommorow


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

fisher guy;736402 said:


> i can do that ill try and post em tommorow


Thanks........


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Also, how do you support the spreader to the truck? Tie downs? I see that there is 4 spots that you would use to lift it in and out of the bed. They seem pretty low to use them to tie it down. Is there a spot for this higher up on the spreader?

I have read other posts that the plastic has cracked on the earlier models or the the Tornado. is this still an issue, or was this fixed as well? Thanks


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

If you are still considering a tailgate spreader look into an Airflo. I bought one this fall and it is a way more serious unit than most tailgate spreaders. the reason I went with the TG over the V box is that I do small lots and all of our matierial is wet and freezes solid. It is easier for me to chip it out of the truck bed than the spreader. As for ballast I carry about a thousand pounds of gravel (that is what we spread up here in AK).


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

THIS IS kinda a dumb question , and maybe it was already answered..i just skimmed

do you have a machine to load you? do you have your own pile? if not , you dont have enough acres to cover the expense

1.5 acres? lets round that up to 2 acres.... 4 lots...thats 1/2 acre each.. if your spreading salt, that is 6 -7 bags each parking lot..im not sure about the sand part

thats nothing.... honestly if your going to get a vbox, you should be going threw at least 1.5 tons per night. at least 49 bags, one pallet... not 25 bags ''

i dont see how you justify the expense, unless you call it planning for up coming years


one nice thing about a tail gate spreader...if your using bags, lets say you only need 25 bags per night... if you get a swing mount , you swing it open , drop the tail gate , and in goes a skid of material....good for two storms... with bulk , what ever you put in , you have to spread. If its yoru own pile , its not bad, if your paying some one to load it..you lose money sometimes. I personally wouldnt want to fire up a machine to load 1/2 a bucket full


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Snowaway;736510 said:


> If you are still considering a tailgate spreader look into an Airflo. I bought one this fall and it is a way more serious unit than most tailgate spreaders. the reason I went with the TG over the V box is that I do small lots and all of our matierial is wet and freezes solid. It is easier for me to chip it out of the truck bed than the spreader. As for ballast I carry about a thousand pounds of gravel (that is what we spread up here in AK).


Thanks for the info. I have looked in to that, but i think i am going to go bigger at this time.



elite1msmith;736538 said:


> THIS IS kinda a dumb question , and maybe it was already answered..i just skimmed
> 
> do you have a machine to load you? do you have your own pile? if not , you dont have enough acres to cover the expense
> 
> ...


I dont have a machine, or a place to keep bulk. I use places that are open 24 during a storm. And i would fill up during or before a storm. I see what your saying about with your calculations. I might be off a little on the size of all lots, one lot is near an acre, maybe 3/4. The others are around a 1/2 each. I sub for another guy that has the same size lots. So thats why i am considering a V verse a TGS.
Basically one guy i work for does mainly drives, he only sends his guys out to sand my lots. Thats one of the reasons i will need a spreader. Also, i know he will be getting more lots next year, along with more drives. So it is hard for him to come and sand mine. I also hooked up with another guy that needs lots sanded, maybe plowed. But he needs a guy that can sand for him. 
As from what i see right now, what ever is loaded will be used. Also, if it is snowing during the day, and i plow. He comes back and sands, then goes back at night and checks the lots and might sand again. ( this has happened twice already.) So if that happens the lots will get double the amount of sand in one storm. Also Elite, Both cost money, i'd rather spend more now for something that might seem a little over kill at this time. Then to get something that i am going to out grow. By starting this thread, and reading what you guys wrote and looking at other threads. Has got me thinking about what i need. If worse comes to worse, and i dont use all the sand in the spreader. My buddy has his shop about 15 mins from me. I can always dump it there and then have him dump it back in my truck when needed. Thanks for the detailed info Elite.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Quality SR;736391 said:


> I'll let you know what kind of prices i get. Tomorrow.


I have narrowed it down to the dealer I'll be using when i am ready. Out of Blizzard and Western, i will be going with Western. I was told that the spreaders are right around the same prices, that's not the problem. The problem was Blizzard dealers didn't want to take the time to deal with me. Out of 8 numbers i got off the site, 4 worked. One guy told me " I am not near a computer right now, call back in an hour". I didn't even say good buy, i hung up. On guy told me " ahhhh there around 5 grand"  And the two other places told me that the person that handles that is not in right now. Bye Bye Blizzard. 

As for Western, they all were very helpful with all of my questions, and very nice. The locations are closer then Blizzard. And I actually got prices that seemed pretty close and fair.

If anyone is interested here is the break down Cost wise, for a Western Tornado, Standard Shoot and Vary. Speed control. NOT installed. Most places said anywhere from $250-$400 to install.

The Most expensive quote i got from a dealer was, $6,500. I had to ask him to repeat that a few times. I dont know what he was looking at but didn't sound right.
Basically the prices ranged from $3,600 to $4,445.. NOT installed

When i am ready to buy this unit, i am going to go through a dealer that is in Hudson Valley. They are actually a Western and Blizzard dealer. He was the guy that told me there around the same price. They were great and gave me a great deal on a unit. The guy i spoke with was Lucas, he was very helpful, after talking with him my decision on where it was going to be bought was made. ( if anyone wants the dealer info, PM me for details)
He gave me a hell of a price, and threw the inverted V in also.

A lot of people ask what " manufacture" they should go with. This is a perfect example, DEALER SUPPORT. I don't mind traveling an hour to get there, for this reason. He assured me that the Tornado problems have been fixed, and they have all the new upgrades. And that there hasn't been any problems since. He also said he sold a lot of them, from day one to now. So he knows the deal. Sorry for the rant, just thought this might be helpful for someone.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dont ever count on usign 100% of your material up everytime... i tell my guys to come back empty , but that doesnt always happen, or if they do ,odds are they did some extra spreading to get rid of the rest. Just know there is alot more expense and things to go wrong with the bigger spreaders. most ppl that use them , spread enough matieral to jsutify it. There is alot of wasted time as well. if you have to drive some place to get the material . you have to pry they are open when you need it, they run out all the time, it can be hard , just know that. If you have the material in your bed, you can simply go to work the moment the flakes fly. Also , dependign on how long your plow route is... i wouldnt plow with the hopper loaded.... i dont know how sand behaves , but salt will pack its way in, and then bearly come out after more than 2 hours in a vbox... id bet sand is worst


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

elite1msmith;737360 said:


> dont ever count on usign 100% of your material up everytime... i tell my guys to come back empty , but that doesnt always happen, or if they do ,odds are they did some extra spreading to get rid of the rest. Just know there is alot more expense and things to go wrong with the bigger spreaders. most ppl that use them , spread enough matieral to jsutify it. There is alot of wasted time as well. if you have to drive some place to get the material . you have to pry they are open when you need it, they run out all the time, it can be hard , just know that. If you have the material in your bed, you can simply go to work the moment the flakes fly. Also , dependign on how long your plow route is... i wouldnt plow with the hopper loaded.... i dont know how sand behaves , but salt will pack its way in, and then bearly come out after more than 2 hours in a vbox... id bet sand is worst


Picking up sand and having it dropped in the bed with a tailgate spreader is the same as filling a v box, IMO. You still have to drive to the place, and i will be using the same amount of sand if it was a TGS of a V. The only thing is i have to keep getting out and loading it. If i for example don't use the sand i still have it in my bed, or in the v box. But like what i was saying, my friend has a yard that i can drop it off there and he will reload me if i need it. We have a lot of nursery's around here that sell salt, and mix. 90% of them are open 24 hours during a storm. So i can easily get what ever i need. I am not like the other 80 million people to wait to the last minute to buy shovels, blowers or ice melt. 
I know people that load up before the storm but they have the gas V's. When i plow the guy i work for comes after me and sands. I can do all the plowing at the last place, pick up the sand ( 10 mins from the last lot) and sand that lot and then hit the other ones. The first lot i do is close to my area where i do other plowing and live. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a stainless vbox in my truck . Have had it for four years and have no problems. I also run straight salt . Wash it when I am done and hit it with some grease. I always load up with salt prior to the storm. I plow with it in the hopper for hours and never have a problem spreading it. I had trouble once, about half a yard sat in the hopper over night . It was very cold and the salt I got was wet and it dried out or froze it was like a rock. I got the salt from a supplier that I do not use . Lesson learned if I buy it from him again do not keep it in the hopper. I can't help you out with the ploy type never used one . I get my salt from Vigliotis in Westbury I have short box I tell them and they take two smaller loads at an angle. This way they do not fill my bed.


----------

